# '08 Subject Assignment - SELF PORTRAIT - Due Aug 1st



## MissMia

Theme: SELF PORTRAIT

Step out from behind your camera and capture your good side! :mrgreen:

Please post new photos for this assignment only. Everyone is encouraged to participate.


----------



## icassell

Yikes! ... not at all sure 'bout this one ... gotta think on it... rummages around for some greasepaint...


----------



## MissMia

icassell said:


> Yikes! ... not at all sure 'bout this one ... gotta think on it... rummages around for some greasepaint...



You'll be fine!


----------



## icassell

I can always PS out the crack in the lens, I guess ...


----------



## MissMia

That's what I did with my avatar! :lmao:


----------



## icassell

MissMia said:


> That's what I did with my avatar! :lmao:



... sighs and digs out the tripod, cable release, and blindfold...


----------



## 93formulalt1

Great subject choice, but I'm not a big fan of my "good side," and with my lack of technical ability and creativity, I'm sure it won't be all that great, but I think I'll participate nonetheless.


----------



## adrock2001

I'll give this a shot. The picture isn't the best, but I'll give you a before and after of my first ever PS age correction work. heh

This is Before:







This is me after:






I know it's not great, but for my first time trying something like that, I think I did okay.  Oh, and the blue washing is the crappy Xenon flash on my camera. :\ Thanks for looking.


----------



## MissMia

adrock2001 - You did great for your first self port. Thanks for participating!


----------



## photograph-er




----------



## AdrianBetti

Interesting story behind that one. I was taking photos for this party and this pretty girl ripped my camera from my hands, handed me her drink and took a photo of me. I didn't really oppose to it. It was quite funny actually. Usually people look at my camera like its some kind of torture device and I was surprised she even knew how to work it.


ps
MissMia when you say post new photos do you mean take a new photo for this assigment? Sorry I didn't read it right.


----------



## johngpt

Well, I've got to wait awhile for my surgery to heal before I can shoot new photos of myself.

I was the one who shamelessly titled his entry for shadow and light "in the shadow of cancer." It was a shameless ploy to garner a sympathy vote. And it worked! I got a vote! Unfortunately, since that photo which had been taken the day after the surgery, the wound opened and it's taking awhile to heal and close.

I also had posted a photo of me trying to come up with something for that challenge. That whole thread of posts is gone, so, since I have no shame (obviously) I'm posting it again.

This was me trying to come up with something for that June challenge.


----------



## johngpt

AdrianBetti said:


>


Adrian, great tie!


----------



## AdrianBetti

Ha thanks John. I like that knot. Its a windsor I modified to suit.  People ask me all the time. I hate the slipknot's that people do all the time. Drives me mad.


----------



## adrock2001

lol  That's an awesome picture Adrianbetti!  Either that girl knew what she was doing or she got REALLY lucky.  You look like you should be hanging out with the old school rat pack.


----------



## Jen Puleo

Not great but this is all I've got.  I was frustrated w/getting a 1/2 way decent shot, that's the 1st shot.


----------



## nzb

My lil go at it all:


----------



## short5

Taken with a G9~Zane


----------



## johngpt

I just posted this at the theme "looking up" and thought it would fit here as well. Yes, I'm lazy. It's from April, when I first got my 40D. I was sitting outside at Starbucks, playing with the on-camera flash. I was trying to figure out how to decrease the flash's EV. Then I had to work on it in photoshop to eradicate the flash highlights on my glasses, and to correct skin tone. The flash had been toned down enough to not correct the color cast from sitting under the trees.

40D, EF-S 17-85 lens at 17mm. Flash fired. 1/250sec at f/4, ISO 100.


----------



## Big Bully

Yes, yes, yes, I know I am a dork... But here are my current submissions.


----------



## johngpt

If it weren't for dorks, I'd have no friends!  

Were these taken in the 'Big Bully?'


----------



## Big Bully

Yep they were. I was waiting for Kevin (my husband) to get out of the bank. I noticed my hair blowing in the a/c and so I decided to take some pictures. * hears the song..."You're so vain" running through head.*


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> Yep they were. I was waiting for Kevin (my husband) to get out of the bank. I noticed my hair blowing in the a/c and so I decided to take some pictures. * hears the song..."You're so vain" running through head.*


Okay, now you can post in that other thread too! The song one!


----------



## AdrianBetti

MissMia said:


> adrock2001 - You did great for your first self port. Thanks for participating!


 And where's yours???


----------



## MissMia

*photograph-er* - I like the perspective of that shot. Thanks for sharing.

*johngpt* - Thanks for sharing your story - I appreciate it.  How did you do that shot?

*Jen Puleo* - I know how frustrating self portraits can be! I like the first one. Thanks for participating. 

*nzb* - Both shots are cool. I like your expression in the second photo. Thanks for sharing.

*short5* - I like the B&W! Thanks for participating.

*Big Bully* - I bet you think this thread is about you! :lmao: j/k! I like the first shot. Great idea photographing yourself with the a/c blowing!!!



AdrianBetti said:


> And where's yours???



I'm working on mine - the due date is 8/1!   I could ask you where your *self* portrait is?


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> Okay, now you can post in that other thread too! The song one!


 


Not til you or someone else posts a photo for a song. I have already posted 4 songs.


----------



## Big Bully

MissMia said:


> *Big Bully* - I bet you think this thread is about you! :lmao: j/k! I like the first shot. Great idea photographing yourself with the a/c blowing!!!


 

Don't you know the threads are always about me!!!


----------



## castrol

This is an actual smile because my wife walked in and caught me taking pictures of myself.

It was pretty embarrassing. HAHAHAHA.


----------



## johngpt

castrol said:


> This is an actual smile because my wife walked in and caught me taking pictures of myself.
> 
> It was pretty embarrassing. HAHAHAHA.


You're young. Give it time. It won't be long before she just walks in, shakes her head and walks on. "Crazy photog husband," she'll mutter.  

Nice shot, BTW!


----------



## castrol

Well, I appreciate that... but I am 40. I guess that is still pretty young though. Believe 
you me, she is my favorite subject to shoot and she gets plenty of it. Was a little odd for
her to see the camera pointed at ME and not her.  

My favorite looks are when I am all bent over taking pictures of something she can't even
see, running in and out of the house for different lenses and flashes. Heh.


----------



## johngpt

MissMia said:


> *johngpt* - Thanks for sharing your story - I appreciate it.  How did you do that shot?


It was set up pretty much as this one below which I shot this evening. Just the two cameras are reversed. In the one shooting the shadows, my Olympus was set up on a tripod, aimed at the door. My Canon was on a tripod aimed at the Olympus and the door. With the 12 second shutter delay, I'd press the shutter, scurry to the other camera, and wait.

In this shot below, the Canon was aimed at the hinge, and the Olympus was aimed at the Canon. Same shutter delay.








I've gotten spoiled by the Canon. I had to work on the above photo quite a bit to eradicate most of the noise.

And this photo below is what I was shooting with the Canon. It's titled: "Hairy Hinge."


----------



## castrol

Yeah, that is the EXACT position I am in when I get my funniest looks... like your first 
photo there....


----------



## johngpt

castrol said:


> Well, I appreciate that... but I am 40. I guess that is still pretty young though. Believe
> you me, she is my favorite subject to shoot and she gets plenty of it. Was a little odd for
> her to see the camera pointed at ME and not her.
> 
> My favorite looks are when I am all bent over taking pictures of something she can't even
> see, running in and out of the house for different lenses and flashes. Heh.


Yep. My wife was walking in and out while I was shooting the above stuff. She doesn't even blink an eye anymore.

Thirty years ago she'd get a bit peeved at me when I'd ask her to go out into the distance (insert jungle, edge of cliff, etc) for "perspective."


----------



## Big Bully

Haha Yeah I get strange looks too, but I also get the verbal.. " Honey, you're taking pictures of yourself... AGAIN!!... You haven't changed much in 5 minutes.." 
But what else am I going to shoot when my favorite subjects are asleep.. lol


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> Haha Yeah I get strange looks too, but I also get the verbal.. " Honey, you're taking pictures of yourself... AGAIN!!... You haven't changed much in 5 minutes.."
> But what else am I going to shoot when my favorite subjects are asleep.. lol


Well...
...there is that kitchen utensil thread...


----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## johngpt

I like how you bounced the flash off the back wall.


----------



## Claff

1:20 a.m. Tuesday, watching bad movies in the beanbag chair. It's an exciting time to be me.


----------



## Big Bully

AdrianBetti said:


>


 


Oh look you look so angelic! Now how much of that hairspray do you use on your hair? lol


----------



## DefyinglyGreen

Here's my best pics:


----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## castrol

johngpt said:


> Well...
> ...there is that kitchen utensil thread...



I think that is what I am going to do tonight...


----------



## johngpt

> Step out from behind your camera and capture your good side!



Okay, here is something disturbing.

It's a self portrait.








Can you figure it out?


----------



## johngpt

Okay, a (slightly) less disturbing self portrait.


----------



## AdrianBetti

Ha, Interesting john. Whats that lens go down to?


----------



## johngpt

AdrianBetti said:


> Ha, Interesting john. Whats that lens go down to?


LOL, it's Canon's EF-S 60mm macro USM. I think sometimes it'll resolve mitochondria.


Here's a different angle on the same body part as that 'disturbing' one a couple posts back. That one was of the ear pinna, or outer rim of ear.

Here's the different angle.







Nothing like an old white guy's body for gross images.


----------



## johngpt

And here's the follow up to that shot I submitted for the June shadow + light challenge.

It didn't heal as well as anticipated, and now four weeks later, it's finally closed.

If it had been on my cheek, I could have claimed it was my old dueling scar!







This had also been shot with the EF-S 60 lens. Hand held, it doesn't have image stabilisation. No sharpening post processing, just color correction.


----------



## LaFoto

Tried the "good (?) old" stretch-your-arm-as-far-out-as-you-can method to take a self with the 50mm lens on, at f2, with the outside light as my light, getting to me through the back door, no control over the AF and dang! Got my mouth in focus but not my eyes. Hmpf. Ah well, but I did something for the assignment...






Tried the eyes ONLY afterwards just so there'd also be at least one pic of my eyes in focus.


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> Tried the "good (?) old" stretch-your-arm-as-far-out-as-you-can method to take a self with the 50mm lens on, at f2, with the outside light as my light, getting to me through the back door, no control over the AF and dang!


LOL, that's exactly how I was shooting mine! Off hand pressing the shutter half way in an attempt to focus. Many attempts to get a couple in focus!

I love the light that comes in our back door slider in the afternoons, when the sun is on the opposite side of the house.


----------



## MissMia

Cool new additions everyone!  

I'll shoot mine this weekend when I get my camera back from having the sensor cleaned!


----------



## AdrianBetti

MissMia said:


> Cool new additions everyone!
> 
> I'll shoot mine this weekend when I get my camera back from having the sensor cleaned!


 Sounds like a big production.


----------



## MissMia

AdrianBetti said:


> Sounds like a big production.



It's not. I just can't shoot a self port if I don't have a camera


----------



## brianne5499

Lol, here's the best I could come up with...with my phone...crappy resolution, but easier to handle than my camera (my arms aren't quite long enough:lmao
Eh....:meh:  yeah, yeah, yeah, ...exposure, color, blah blah blah...It's a camera phone...not much I could do, lol


----------



## johngpt

brianne5499 said:


> Lol, here's the best I could come up with...with my phone...crappy resolution, but easier to handle than my camera (my arms aren't quite long enough:lmao
> Eh....:meh:  yeah, yeah, yeah, ...exposure, color, blah blah blah...It's a camera phone...not much I could do, lol


Actually, that's quite nice for a camera phone. There's a soft glow effect to your skin which is kinda okay. Did the vignetting happen in camera or with post processing? Whichever, it adds to the image.


----------



## brianne5499

johngpt said:


> Actually, that's quite nice for a camera phone. There's a soft glow effect to your skin which is kinda okay. Did the vignetting happen in camera or with post processing? Whichever, it adds to the image.








Post Processing...I played around with it because it was blue-ish and added that for the heck of it.  The soft glow is because it's 1.2 MP. lol  it's just blurry well, that and the light from the window. lol


----------



## maytay20

Well I am still behind the camera, but it is me!


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

castrol said:


> This is an actual smile because my wife walked in and caught me taking pictures of myself.
> 
> It was pretty embarrassing. HAHAHAHA.


 

I found that I get much better results with highlights when removing the lens cap.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Big Bully

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> I found that I get much better results with highlights when removing the lens cap. Just a suggestion.


 

 I don't know why but I found this funny. I don't know if it was because I am tired or if it is just because I have an odd sense of humor. 

I also I get much better photos when I take the lense cap off. They tend to be much brighter and show objects better.


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> I don't know why but I found this funny. I don't know if it was because I am tired or if it is just because I have an odd sense of humor.
> 
> I also I get much better photos when I take the lense cap off. They tend to be much brighter and show objects better.


I'd forgotten about this old one until you and Aye-non Oh-non Imus mentioned the lens cap.






From 2005, shot for a gag.


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> I'd forgotten about this old one until you and Aye-non Oh-non Imus mentioned the lens cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 2005, shot for a gag.


 I can totally see you doing that too... And then wondering why you couldn't see anything..


----------



## AdrianBetti

MissMia said:


> It's not. I just can't shoot a self port if I don't have a camera


 
Bree used a camera phone... Why don't you clean the sensor yourself. There's two things I don't trust anyone with. My car and my camera.


----------



## short5




----------



## johngpt

Okay, this next one was going to do triple duty. This was not the easiest one to capture. I was going to post here, in Reflections, and in Song (think Runnin' down the Road or Born to Be Wild), but since we all view the same threads, it'll just be here.

This was taken this morning on my way to work. My old Minolta X-31 point & shoot held in left hand, dead reckoning on aim and focus. 

I don't recommend this technique. I held it up and prayed. Prayed that one shot would work, prayed that I didn't crash, prayed that the cops wouldn't nail me for reckless driving (riding).






Link to the slightly larger version. Remember, only 3mp.


----------



## brianne5499

AdrianBetti said:


> Bree used a camera phone... Why don't you clean the sensor yourself. There's two things I don't trust anyone with. My car and my camera.




Lol, at least you pronounced it correctly...and made no reference to cheese!:lmao:


----------



## johngpt

I took your advice 27 years ago and married one!


----------



## morganleigh

I found this thread looking for ideas for a self portrait. I'm taking a photography class & this was our first assignment. I just got my camera & this is one of my first pictures. I'm going out tommorrow to try more self portraits.


----------



## johngpt

morganleigh said:


> I found this thread looking for ideas for a self portrait. I'm taking a photography class & this was our first assignment. I just got my camera & this is one of my first pictures. I'm going out tommorrow to try more self portraits.


Things I like about your image:
1. focused well
2. exposed well, no blown highlights, can see shadow detail
3. shadow is on the diagonal, rather than the straight vertical in the midline
4. the camera isn't being held to your face

Most folks who shoot their silhouette do it straight on, giving a vertical shadow, and the camera is held to the face. In your image, with the camera held out to the side, and your other hand on your hip, you've given the subject a much more interesting pose.


----------



## Big Bully

morganleigh said:


> I found this thread looking for ideas for a self portrait. I'm taking a photography class & this was our first assignment. I just got my camera & this is one of my first pictures. I'm going out tommorrow to try more self portraits.


 
Great shot morganleigh! And welcome to the forum!! 
I find your shot almost comical, although I am still trying to pinpoint why. Thank you for your submission, and again welcome to the forum. 
Oh and by the way, is leigh your middle name?


----------



## short5

morganleigh said:


> I found this thread looking for ideas for a self portrait. I'm taking a photography class & this was our first assignment. I just got my camera & this is one of my first pictures. I'm going out tommorrow to try more self portraits.


Nice smile:mrgreen:


----------



## morganleigh

johngpt said:


> Things I like about your image:
> 1. focused well
> 2. exposed well, no blown highlights, can see shadow detail
> 3. shadow is on the diagonal, rather than the straight vertical in the midline
> 4. the camera isn't being held to your face
> 
> Most folks who shoot their silhouette do it straight on, giving a vertical shadow, and the camera is held to the face. In your image, with the camera held out to the side, and your other hand on your hip, you've given the subject a much more interesting pose.


 
Thanks for the feedback.



Big Bully said:


> Great shot morganleigh! And welcome to the forum!!
> I find your shot almost comical, although I am still trying to pinpoint why. Thank you for your submission, and again welcome to the forum.
> Oh and by the way, is leigh your middle name?


 
Yes, Leigh is my middle name.  Just "Morgan" was taken.

It's a little comical to me because my shadow looks so sassy.  it's funny that I went through about 40 pictures of my shadow & the first one I took was my favorite.  



short5 said:


> Nice smile:mrgreen:


 
umm, thanks  I think


----------



## AdrianBetti

johngpt said:


> I took your advice 27 years ago and married one!


 
I'm dating one... :hug::


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> I took your advice 27 years ago and married one!




You knew bri 27 years ago?


----------



## brianne5499

johngpt said:


> I took your advice 27 years ago and married one!



Did it work?  Do you feel safe? lol

I'm a nurse...Boyfriend is a cop...best of both worlds.
Lots of safeness is our house!


----------



## Big Bully

morganleigh said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Leigh is my middle name. Just "Morgan" was taken.
> 
> It's a little comical to me because my shadow looks so sassy. it's funny that I went through about 40 pictures of my shadow & the first one I took was my favorite.


 

I think that is it. It is just a sassy shadow picture.  The reason I asked is because Leigh is my middle name too. :mrgreen:


----------



## icassell

ok .... I needed a victim to test my new DIY ringflash ... so here is my hand 

seems to work ...  now I have to hunt out some bugs 







here's the design -- cost about $30 to make

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8472611@N04/sets/72157603816045949/


----------



## kundalini

Can anyone find the faux pas?


----------



## MarcusM

kundalini said:


> Can anyone find the faux pas?



That's an awesome self-portrait!

Is it that your hat looks rotated differently? I'm guessing you took the shot of yourself with the Nikon closest to you, then put it on Playback mode, then set your other camera on timer and repositioned yourself?


----------



## kundalini

MarcusM said:


> That's an awesome self-portrait!
> 
> Is it that your hat looks rotated differently? I'm guessing you took the shot of yourself with the Nikon closest to you, then put it on Playback mode, then set your other camera on timer and repositioned yourself?


Cheers Marcus.

No, it's nothing like that and has nothing to do with my avatar either. Let's just say I "cringed" after I uploaded and reviewed it. You don't have to be a Nikon shooter either, it is universal in dSLRs, maybe not including pro series.

Actually, this was a D80 with an 85mm f/1.8 shooting a D300 with a 12-24mm f/4 in Live View Mode shooting me.


----------



## MarcusM

Actually, I wasn't referring to your avatar, if you look at the brim of your hat on your D300 Live View and the brim of your hat taken by the D80, they look really different - it looks straight across in front on the Live View and curved in the D80 shot.


----------



## kundalini

MarcusM said:


> - it looks straight across in front on the Live View and curved in the D80 shot.


 Ahhh.  Yes, that be the distortion caused by the lens at 12mm and my nose about 3" off the front element.  Not quite fisheye, but I can get some funny images.


----------



## johngpt

I keep searching the camera, flash, and ball head for something that would be a safety issue. Eg, not locked off and just lucky it didn't fall.

I've tried looking at the settings, but I'm not familiar with Nikon, and as you said above, the faux pas is not specific to that breed.

I'm just not seeing it so far.


----------



## tron

not sure if this is working, im at work and i cant load pics from pb


----------



## johngpt

tron said:


> not sure if this is working, im at work and i cant load pics from pb



It worked quite well. Great idea.


----------



## Pugs

A day late and a dollar short, but here's my submission:






Shot with the camera on a tripod using the interval timer.  Comments and feedback are entirely welcome.  For instance I think that I should have parked the bike about two feet to the right of where it is.  I also should have left a little more room above my gi-normous nugget.  

This is a digital re-shoot done today of a shot that I did using my old Konica film cameras for my wife's birthday last year.  I matted and framed and 8X10 of this together with a poem I wrote for her.  In the film original version of this I had the helmet in my right hand a cigarette in my left.  

The poem is: 

_*Motorcycles and Cigarettes*_​ 
_the kind of tired that makes a Camel taste good
as it cuts through the dust and exhaust collected from the road
fingers running through the helmet molded 'do
that plasters hairs to forehead while thinking of you
under the mesh of the armor
sweat flows in a trickle
sticking flesh to cotton
cotton to nylon
nylon to air..._

_ass, back, and knees sore from sitting
hunching straining forward against the wind rushing
feeling the lean that happens when
the head turns and the machine follows
the thought of where to go
guides the man machine
push to lean
lean to turn
turn to go..._

_standing on the stoop in black armored mesh
watching the vehicles glide by on the road just left
behind for your kiss upon coming home_
_you smile and say I smell of motorcycles and cigarettes_​


----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


>



Very nice skin tone.

It'd be funny if you made a loose selection around your bike, feathered it a bit, then moved it over to where you were thinking. Then clone in a new background to fill its space.


----------



## AdrianBetti

Funny how the threadstarter never participates.


----------



## johngpt

AdrianBetti said:


> Funny how the threadstarter never participates.


If it weren't for those shots from the AZ meet up at mitica100's, we'd never have seen any of Christina!


----------



## Big Bully

Oh come on she posts pics of herself.. Can't blame a girl for being shy.. She doesn't want toofy boy to be all over her again.. lol


----------



## WPhyer

Pure as the driven snow...

When I saw the topic, I knew just which "portrait" to use. Seeing how I don't photograph so well, this would be the best picture of me. I thought it'd be different, until I got to page 2...


----------



## Big Bully

Welcome to the forum! 
Even though we have a few shadow photos, yours is unique in the event it is in snow.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

brianne5499 said:


> Lol, here's the best I could come up with...with my phone...crappy resolution, but easier to handle than my camera (my arms aren't quite long enough:lmao
> Eh....:meh:  yeah, yeah, yeah, ...exposure, color, blah blah blah...It's a camera phone...not much I could do, lol



Brianne your photo has such a dreamy effect to it


----------



## MissMia

AdrianBetti said:


> Funny how the threadstarter never participates.



I do participate, just not in the last couple ones. 



johngpt said:


> If it weren't for those shots from the AZ meet up at mitica100's, we'd never have seen any of Christina!



I've posted several photos of myself in the past. That's me in my avatar too.

These are both self ports, but since I took them earlier this year and not for the assignment I didn't post them here.














Big Bully said:


> Oh come on she posts pics of herself..



Thanks BB!


----------



## johngpt

MissMia, thank you.

All kidding aside, you're very beautiful, and I think Adrian should do a formal portrait of you for you and your significant other.


----------



## Big Bully

MissMia said:


> Thanks BB!


 
Anytime Mia, You know I've got your back.. Heck what are friends for! Right!?:hug::


----------



## AdrianBetti

johngpt said:


> MissMia, thank you.
> 
> All kidding aside, you're very beautiful, and I think Adrian should do a formal portrait of you for you and your significant other.


 
Should I copy and paste the PM's MissMia?  Anyway, thanks for the 1x1's. Ha!


----------



## Big Bully

AdrianBetti said:


> Should I copy and paste the PM's MissMia?  Anyway, thanks for the 1x1's. Ha!


 

I swear I should live by the motto... Curiosity killed big bully!!!

Because now I am curious.


----------



## icassell

Was out in the hot Phoenix sun this afternoon when I grabbed this and then remembered this thread ...


----------



## johngpt

Ian, on the grass, are those shrooms?


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Ian, on the grass, are those shrooms?



Yep ...

Posted a whole bunch of shroom pix yesterday and a couple more from today.  Took them at Steele Indian School Park in downtown Phoenix.


----------



## AdrianBetti

Big Bully said:


> I swear I should live by the motto... Curiosity killed big bully!!!
> 
> Because now I am curious.


 
Hehe, no, I just asked if she would let me take photos of her...


----------



## Big Bully

I see...


----------



## RenkVictim




----------



## RenkVictim

Oh jeez. I didn't mean for those to be so huge. :\ sorry!


----------



## Pugs

RenkVictim said:


> Oh jeez. I didn't mean for those to be so huge. :\ sorry!


 
Yeah,

They don't quite fit on my monitor and maybe you should resize them, but WOW you have striking eyes!


----------



## Jon0807

Pugs said:


> WOW you have striking eyes!



They do make you stop in your tracks don't they? :shock:


----------



## Big Bully

RENK- I thought I should welcome you to the forum.. I have been waiting for another Idahoian to show up. 
Thank you for your shots and participation.


----------



## johngpt

Renk, nice stuff. I like the b+w more, as it avoids the dual color temperature of the first one. The first one has light from a window, and then there's light at a different color temperature from indoor lighting.

I also like the composition of your second one.

BTW, is your family of slavic descent? Great cheekbones!


----------



## kundalini

I thought we were doing snide comments and such rather than critiques on this thread.  

Oh wait a minute............................  I think I get it..................................................... mmmmmmm........................... uh ....nope.................................................hah!........*bright light*

John, you da man !


----------



## johngpt

kundalini said:


> I thought we were doing snide comments and such rather than critiques on this thread.
> 
> Oh wait a minute............................  I think I get it..................................................... mmmmmmm........................... uh ....nope.................................................hah!........*bright light*
> 
> John, you da man !


Still wondering...

if we could picture the path to enlightenment, would it follow the rule of thirds?  :hail:


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> Still wondering...
> 
> if we could picture the path to enlightenment, would it follow the rule of thirds? :hail:


 

Yeah I highly doubt it.


----------



## boguz

hmmm, my first post in this forum, so please be kind...   

Well, here i am.





Picture taken with a Canon FT. It may be already one year old, but i kind of like it...
=)


----------



## johngpt

boguz said:


> hmmm, my first post in this forum, so please be kind...
> 
> Well, here i am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken with a Canon FT. It may be already one year old, but i kind of like it...
> =)


Like it as b+w.

BTW, those FTs are so good, that as you age, the photo taken with it will age also!


----------



## boguz

johngpt said:


> BTW, those FTs are so good, that as you age, the photo taken with it will age also!



yep, i really like that camera! My uncle bought a digital camera and lent me this one because he knows how much i love it...  eheh

ah, and thanks for the comment


----------



## AdrianBetti

RenkVictim said:


> Oh jeez. I didn't mean for those to be so huge. :\ sorry!


 
2nd one is hot.


----------



## janetm1000

ok, i know this has been done countless times, but without a tripod this was the better option IMO...


----------



## Pugs

janetm1000 said:


> ok, i know this has been done countless times, but without a tripod this was the better option IMO...


 
Ooh... I like that!  I like the circle of the mirror and the circle of the lens as repeating shapes.  I especially like the circle of the lens being offset towards the lower right.


----------



## janetm1000

thanks. i was gonna use my bathroom mirror first, but then had this idea... i didnt even realize how the circle shape is repeated until i was editing it! 
(and that is also the last time i'm using this mirror for photoshoots. i took forever to clean of the multiple layers of dust and hairspray! lol)


----------



## Alex_B

janetm1000 said:


> ok, i know this has been done countless times, but without a tripod this was the better option IMO...



Something is wrong with your Canon print on the camera, looks like they printed backwards somehow.
You should send in your camera and get it fixed!


----------



## janetm1000

HAHA! you know i was planning to mirror it. but then i forgot and i was too lazy to upload it again, so i just left it...


----------



## Alex_B

Apparently you DID mirror it. On mine, all is fine!


----------



## johngpt

Alex, I admire how you used the grid behind you to compose your shot. Excellent use of the environment!   :lmao:


----------



## boguz

janetm1000 said:


> thanks. i was gonna use my bathroom mirror first, but then had this idea... i didnt even realize how the circle shape is repeated until i was editing it!
> (and that is also the last time i'm using this mirror for photoshoots. i took forever to clean of the multiple layers of dust and hairspray! lol)



ahahah, i was also cleaning the mirror for like 10 minutes when i took my picture.
Ai, ai... what those this tell about us?   =p


----------



## Alex_B

johngpt said:


> Alex, I admire how you used the grid behind you to compose your shot. Excellent use of the environment!   :lmao:



:lmao:

I think somewhere I also have a retouched version of this where I removed the grid and the metal bar sticking through my head


----------



## tron

MissMia said:


> I do participate, just not in the last couple ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted several photos of myself in the past. That's me in my avatar too.
> 
> These are both self ports, but since I took them earlier this year and not for the assignment I didn't post them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BB!


 
um i was gonna say something......but i forgot.....yeah.....


----------



## knoxvilleD50

Took this on the way to my friends house
came out kinda cool


----------



## CanadianVitamin

Sweet jesus !


----------



## AdrianBetti

Andy worholish.


----------



## Big Bully

Yes I agree, very Andy Worhol (is that how you spell his name?)


----------



## johngpt

Warhol


----------



## Big Bully

Oooh so close, yet so far away...

Man I should have known that with as many art classes that I have taken...


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> Oooh so close, yet so far away...
> 
> Man I should have known that with as many art classes that I have taken...



I could have sworn I posted a response to this while at work...

I'd love to tell you I knew the spelling, but I googled it.


----------



## Big Bully

Hahaha.. Yeah I wouldn't admit to that.. haha 

I should have known the spelling, I have done reports on him.. Yeah  I know, that is bad.


----------



## johngpt

A storm began approaching from the west this afternoon. Lots of thunder booming. Grabbed the gear, ran outside. Lots of thunder. Not much visible lightning (that I was good enough to catch, that is). Began sprinkling.

I leaned around the front to check the lens for raindrops...


----------



## OB-LL426

Taken in an old, abandoned building near my house.
Only thing I see wrong is the composition.


----------



## Jon0807

OB-LL426 said:


> Only thing I see wrong is the composition.



I disagree, I really like the composition.  The photo has alot of character and feel to it.  Really nicely done!


----------



## CanadianVitamin

Hmmmm, I dont know why but that picture made me think of Jodie Foster in Taxi Driver ...


----------



## johngpt

Similar age, similar pose, similar expression.

Other than that, I don't see it!    :lmao:


----------



## Pugs

Jon0807 said:


> I disagree, I really like the composition. The photo has alot of character and feel to it. Really nicely done!


 
Compositionally, she could be standing a foot or two camera-right so that her head is positioned in front of that dead space on the wall-thingy behind her instead of covering up some of the detail of the black-patch-thingy-ma-whoozits.  

That would, however put her face in that shadow so something would have to be done about that...

The pic has a wonderful feel to it!  I love the pose and the expression.  That your looking off towards where the light is coming from totally makes the mood of the picture!  That building has a wonderful quality to it as well.  

Oh!  I just noticed that the camera doesn't seem to be quite level.  The pic seems to need a slight CCW rotation.  

Really, my nit-picks are minor and I truly love this shot!


----------



## overparduffer

Just pulled the memory card out of my wife's point and shoot and noticed our 4 year old was taking some shots on her own! Evidently she wanted a submission for the self-portrait assignment!


----------



## johngpt

Too cute!

Wonder how long it took for her to be able to see again after the flash!


----------



## Big Bully

What a cutie.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

haha cute picture, my little 7 year old niece likes to take photos too. When ever I go over to see her she like to use my camera sometimes and take pictures.


----------



## johngpt

Got my new monitor today!


----------



## Invictus

I hate mac's function that only allows you to make one screensaver for the entire background


----------



## johngpt

Invictus said:


> I hate mac's function that only allows you to make one screensaver for the entire background


I'm probably misunderstanding. It's one of my strengths. 

Did you mean that I might not be able to have a different desktop background on the second monitor?  If you did mean that, I've discovered that I can set up a different background on the new monitor. By right clicking on it's screen, I can call up System Preferences and change the background to what I want, leaving the desktop background on the laptop as it was.

I did this using a black and white background so that photos I'm editing are against a more neutral setting.

My photo above was shot within minutes of setting up the new monitor and it defaulted to the desktop settings of the laptop.

If I've misunderstood your comment, sorry. Again, next to 'Conclusion Jumping,' 'Misconstruing' was my best Olympic event.  :mrgreen:


----------



## kalmkidd

RenkVictim said:


>




can i have ur AIM or email.. thanks lol


----------



## Plankton

Heres me taken with the good ol' hold the camera at arms length and hope it comes out technique. Was just prone in the sand taking shots of a bird hence the sand on my face.







cheers


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## johngpt

Dionysus, that's such a well exposed, framed, and focused image.

Very expressive.


----------



## rooster14

I will have a go... Unfortunately i have a black eye at this point in time. haha.


----------



## adamwilliamking

is this still going?


----------



## johngpt

rooster14, that's one of the most creative shots I've seen in a long while.


----------



## rooster14

johngpt said:


> rooster14, that's one of the most creative shots I've seen in a long while.


thank you very much, i am totally starting from scratch here and have definitely found this site to be very receptive and much less harsh in regards to getting feedback.  
i still have a lot of learning/shooting to do though thanks again :mrgreen:


----------



## Kimberly81




----------



## DScience

Gotcha!


----------



## MelodySoul




----------



## Karl

Thus I learnt how intricate it is to obtain proper focus on a close-by reflecting object.


----------



## yogibear

Redid this photo following some histogram advice from Johngpt.  Still not perfect but daaaang so much better.  Thanks again John


----------



## AgentAustin

Even though this topic is old (although people are still posting, lol)

here is a crappy blurry picture I took of myself a few minutes ago.


----------



## Rise




----------



## johngpt

Nice Rise.

Well executed, and thoughtful expression.


----------



## Guenther Price




----------



## johngpt

Guenther Price said:


>



LOL, man that's just so w-r-o-n-g, on s-o many levels!

But, pretty hysterical!   :lmao:


----------



## inTempus

Ok, better late than never.


----------



## makenottake

I'm not sure if this is still going, but it says the due date is Aug. 1st, so I guess I'll post mine.


----------



## Josh220

This thread was started mid-July, 2008 so I would say it's pretty much over. 
No harm in it though since people have been posting off and on.


----------



## johngpt

LOL, we don't pay much attention to the due date stuff. Ya got something, post it!


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Dcrymes84

I hope its not too late to join this one but here goes hope ya'll enjoy


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


>




John, there is something wrong with this picture... There is no snow in NM!!!


----------



## Big Bully

rooster14 said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> rooster14, that's one of the most creative shots I've seen in a long while.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you very much, i am totally starting from scratch here and have definitely found this site to be very receptive and much less harsh in regards to getting feedback.
> i still have a lot of learning/shooting to do though thanks again :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



This is a learning site. We all aren't perfect, so why be harsh to others?
No one is perfect there is always room to learn.


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John, there is something wrong with this picture... There is no snow in NM!!!
Click to expand...

Actually, you're right about this not being NM. This was at Wolf Creek in lower CO.

And there's no snow in NM. Make sure you tell that to all the Texans please. :lmao:


----------



## Cameron2049




----------



## johngpt

Cameron2049 said:


>


Strong image.


----------



## Dcrymes84

Recent pic


----------



## johngpt

With the brand new point and shoot. It's the panasonic that you can drop from 10m. Or take it 10m under water. Okay, now I'm confused.


----------



## scanner




----------



## johngpt

scanner, glad you didn't biff it on your mad dash to get in frame before the shutter released!


----------



## FourAcesPhotography

Just tried out a new feature I learned about via the Flikr Panasonic LX3 group.

Dynamic B&W


----------



## scanner

johngpt said:


> scanner, glad you didn't biff it on your mad dash to get in frame before the shutter released!


He~he. Actually John, I was trying for the blurry effect by flapping my arms in an 8 second exposure.
Besides the fact the 'sqeeters were so bad, I doubt it possible to stand perfectly still!


----------



## Bee Bee

Here's my attempt - although I have to admit that I hate having my photograph taken now...


----------



## johngpt

Okay. Why not?


----------



## johngpt

scanner said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> scanner, glad you didn't biff it on your mad dash to get in frame before the shutter released!
> 
> 
> 
> He~he. Actually John, I was trying for the blurry effect by flapping my arms in an 8 second exposure.
> Besides the fact the 'sqeeters were so bad, I doubt it possible to stand perfectly still!
Click to expand...


LOL, after posting my comment, I realised that you could probably take your time to get there. That flowing water says it was a long exposure. 

And you definitely get Artistic Impression points for your mosquito dance! :mrgreen:


----------



## choudhrysaab

johngpt said:


> Okay. Why not?


lol ... i don't even wanna ask.


----------



## johngpt

choudhrysaab said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> lol ... i don't even wanna ask.
Click to expand...

Too late.

That was taken to set the focus for this!


----------



## Josh220

Wow what the hell happened?


----------



## johngpt

Josh220 said:


> Wow what the hell happened?



Prostate cancer. Surgery.

Pretty cool lookin' incision, eh?


----------



## Josh220

johngpt said:


> Josh220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what the hell happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prostate cancer. Surgery.
> 
> Pretty cool lookin' incision, eh?
Click to expand...


Yeah, ouch.


----------



## choudhrysaab

johngpt said:


> Too late.
> 
> That was taken to set the focus for this!



i thought it was done "for the camera" ... didn't know it was for real. looks mean

hope all is well now


----------



## johngpt

Gettin' there! Thanks.


----------



## choudhrysaab

here's me ...


----------



## Boutte

I'm not really an ax murderer. I'm just drawn that way.


----------



## mrs.hutch

so it says the deadline is august 1st, but i just joined!! im thinkin i might do the assignment anyway   maybe..  idk


----------



## johngpt

mrs.hutch said:


> so it says the deadline is august 1st, but i just joined!! im thinkin i might do the assignment anyway   maybe..  idk


Aug 1, 2008. 

I think you're safe to be contributing. 

You'll find some of these themed threads go back quite a few years. This one is only one year. Just a baby...


----------



## mrs.hutch

im 25weeks pregnant in this...btw


----------



## johngpt

Hey, congratulations! Your first?


----------



## mrs.hutch

ya its my first one (and my husband's first also)..  im actually 29weeks along now.  before the questions come - its a boy.  we are naming him gunner.  the due date is november 12th, my goal is pop him out on halloween or friday the 13th


----------



## johngpt

ROFL   :mrgreen:


----------



## flash418

here is me. ah
it's dec. 2008, so cold, I take my head back.


----------



## johngpt

&#29031;&#29255;&#27809;&#35265;&#36807;


----------



## boomer

Me in my "cave" testing out my new SB-600 and manfrotto tripod  Too bad I'm slightly out of focus


----------



## johngpt

boomer, nice supernova you've achieved in yer cave!  :mrgreen:


----------



## mrs.hutch

i must say..  im incredibly jealous of 'the cave'.  we live in a 2 bedroom teeny tiny apartment on a military base..  i have to move my 'office' to the would be dining room since the kid is gonna be born soon. (cant wait to start takin pics of him!!)


----------



## johngpt

Last week before heading to work I had the chance to begin playing with a cheapo radio trigger and receiver for my flash.


----------



## boomer

New one I took today  Which crop do you like better?


----------



## johngpt

They each convey a different feeling. The upper, closer crop emphasizes your eyes and expression more. It really engages the viewer, and conveys the strength of your personality.

The lower, wider image, places you in your environment. Not least is that we see your wheelchair more. 

I think the upper, closer crop is the stronger image.


----------



## boomer

johngpt said:


> They each convey a different feeling. The upper, closer crop emphasizes your eyes and expression more. It really engages the viewer, and conveys the strength of your personality.
> 
> The lower, wider image, places you in your environment. Not least is that we see your wheelchair more.
> 
> I think the upper, closer crop is the stronger image.



Thank you for the incite!

So how do you like that Concours?


----------



## johngpt

boomer said:


> So how do you like that Concours?



:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## JayMay

New here, so figured I'd give this a try. =] Here are a few taken this weekend.


----------



## johngpt

The radio trigger worked!

But shooting like this is the opposite of panning! I'm blurred, surroundings crisp!


----------



## JE Kay

Haven't been here for a while but I thought I'd post anyway..

_find a happy place..._


----------



## johngpt

... and a happy place it is...



great image


----------



## JE Kay

Ya it was a fun day... Here's one that's a little calmer. :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

JE Kay said:


> Ya it was a fun day... Here's one that's a little calmer. :mrgreen:



And you turned the image around so the Canon and all the text are readable!

My OCD always wants that!


----------



## Pugs

johngpt said:


> They each convey a different feeling. The upper, closer crop emphasizes your eyes and expression more. It really engages the viewer, and conveys the strength of your personality.
> 
> The lower, wider image, places you in your environment. Not least is that we see your wheelchair more.
> 
> I think the upper, closer crop is the stronger image.


 
Hm...

I actually disagree with John here.  I find the vertical orientation to be a stronger image.  Part of it is that basketball hoop/backboard in the background is emphasized more in the horizontal crop and I find it very distracting.  I agree that the portrait shows a great deal of personality, but I don't see that as being lost in the vertical crop, I actually find it emphasized as the chair is part of your character and persona and is seen in its entirety.  

Either way, it is a well executed image!


----------



## crimangel




----------

